
For Billion Indians, Government’s Voluntary Contact Tracing App May Be Mandatory - aspenmayer
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/pranavdixit/for-a-billion-indians-the-governments-voluntary-contact
======
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

For A Billion Indians, The Government’s Voluntary Contact Tracing App Might
Actually Be Mandatory

